
Saving the World from the Code Apocalypse - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/saving-the-world-from-code/540393/?single_page=true
======
scott_s
I think that this piece covers a lot of ground that most people here are
already familiar with. But I find it valuable because I can show it to non-
programmers I know to help explain what it is I do all day, and why it's hard.

------
jjtheblunt
Stopped reading when I saw "I'm not sure programming has to exist at all".

